# Kernel 2.6.35rc2 / 2.6.35rc1 Problem mit GPT Partition

## kanal108

Also ich weiß nicht mehr weiter, deshalb wende ich mich mal an euch:

Ich habe ein Software RAID 5 (mit mdadm erstellt), auf welchem eine große Partition ist, welche so groß ist, dass ich GPT dafür benötigt habe.

Das RAID wird md9 betitelt und die Partition darauf md9p1. 

Bis zum Generic Kernel 2.6.34 hat wurde diese Partition auch wunderschön erkannt, aber seitdem ich den neuen Generic Kernel 2.6.35rc1 sowie rc2 (welcher bei den Einstellungen gleich konfiguriert ist, wie 2.6.34) wird die Partition nicht mehr erkannt. D.h. bis jetzt sag das immer so aus:

```

[    5.981556] PM: Adding info for No Bus:md9

[    5.981763] PM: Adding info for No Bus:9:9

[    5.981943] md: created md9

[    5.984773] md: bind<sdb1>

[    5.987530] md: bind<sdc1>

[    5.990257] md: bind<sdd1>

[    5.992935] md: bind<sde1>

[    5.995577] md: bind<sdf1>

[    5.998183] md: running: <sdf1><sde1><sdd1><sdc1><sdb1>

[    6.001075] md/raid:md9: device sdf1 operational as raid disk 4

[    6.003684] md/raid:md9: device sde1 operational as raid disk 3

[    6.006240] md/raid:md9: device sdd1 operational as raid disk 2

[    6.008752] md/raid:md9: device sdc1 operational as raid disk 1

[    6.011252] md/raid:md9: device sdb1 operational as raid disk 0

[    6.014529] md/raid:md9: allocated 5330kB

[    6.017093] md/raid:md9: raid level 5 active with 5 out of 5 devices, algorithm 2

[    6.018323] RAID conf printout:

[    6.018323]  --- level:5 rd:5 wd:5

[    6.018325]  disk 0, o:1, dev:sdb1

[    6.018326]  disk 1, o:1, dev:sdc1

[    6.018327]  disk 2, o:1, dev:sdd1

[    6.018328]  disk 3, o:1, dev:sde1

[    6.018328]  disk 4, o:1, dev:sdf1

[    6.018347] md9: detected capacity change from 0 to 6001196793856

[    6.019699] md: ... autorun DONE.

...

[    7.942549] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    7.942558] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

[    7.942562] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: suspend root hub

[    7.942581] usb usb1: __pm_runtime_suspend() returns 0!

[    8.693989] udev: starting version 154

[    8.903995]  md9: p1

[    8.955510] PM: Adding info for No Bus:md9p1

[   72.364376] runscript.sh used greatest stack depth: 4400 bytes left

[   72.422647] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   72.422971] EXT3-fs (sda1): using internal journal

[   72.422980] EXT3-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

[   72.512484] EXT4-fs (md9p1): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

[   73.094938] EXT4-fs (md9p1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

[   73.592893] dmesg used greatest stack depth: 4176 bytes left

[   73.954512] PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs2

[   73.954553] PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa2

[   73.954763] PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs3

[   73.954801] PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa3

```

d.h. man erkennt, dass Partition md9p1 erkannt wurde und danach auch das zugehörige FS. GPT ist natürlich wie auch RAID5 im Kernel aktiviert!

Aber seit 2.6.35rc1 bzw. rc2 kommt folgendes:

```
[    5.981556] PM: Adding info for No Bus:md9

[    5.981763] PM: Adding info for No Bus:9:9

[    5.981943] md: created md9

[    5.984773] md: bind<sdb1>

[    5.987530] md: bind<sdc1>

[    5.990257] md: bind<sdd1>

[    5.992935] md: bind<sde1>

[    5.995577] md: bind<sdf1>

[    5.998183] md: running: <sdf1><sde1><sdd1><sdc1><sdb1>

[    6.001075] md/raid:md9: device sdf1 operational as raid disk 4

[    6.003684] md/raid:md9: device sde1 operational as raid disk 3

[    6.006240] md/raid:md9: device sdd1 operational as raid disk 2

[    6.008752] md/raid:md9: device sdc1 operational as raid disk 1

[    6.011252] md/raid:md9: device sdb1 operational as raid disk 0

[    6.014529] md/raid:md9: allocated 5330kB

[    6.017093] md/raid:md9: raid level 5 active with 5 out of 5 devices, algorithm 2

[    6.018323] RAID conf printout:

[    6.018323]  --- level:5 rd:5 wd:5

[    6.018325]  disk 0, o:1, dev:sdb1

[    6.018326]  disk 1, o:1, dev:sdc1

[    6.018327]  disk 2, o:1, dev:sdd1

[    6.018328]  disk 3, o:1, dev:sde1

[    6.018328]  disk 4, o:1, dev:sdf1

[    6.018347] md9: detected capacity change from 0 to 6001196793856

[    6.019699] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    6.103846] EXT3-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    6.106418] EXT2-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    6.163110] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    6.165601] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

[    6.168116] Freeing unused kernel memory: 704k freed

[    6.170660] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 10240k

[    6.173537] Freeing unused kernel memory: 232k freed

[    6.176287] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1508k freed

[    6.783315] async/2 used greatest stack depth: 5192 bytes left

[    6.786053] async/4 used greatest stack depth: 5048 bytes left

[    7.072154] loadkeys used greatest stack depth: 4920 bytes left

[    7.074724] init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 4664 bytes left

[    7.946382] usb usb1: __pm_runtime_suspend() from workqueue!

[    7.946389] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    7.946396] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

[    7.946400] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: suspend root hub

[    7.946415] usb usb1: __pm_runtime_suspend() returns 0!

[    8.591979] udev: starting version 154

[   72.224443] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   72.284124] runscript.sh used greatest stack depth: 4216 bytes left

[   72.326807] EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

[   72.327105] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   72.327421] EXT3-fs (sda1): using internal journal

[   72.327428] EXT3-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

[   72.947645] dmesg used greatest stack depth: 4184 bytes left

[   73.315340] PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs2

[   73.315388] PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa2

[   73.315603] PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs3

```

d.h. er erkennt zwar das RAID 5, aber irgendwie nicht die GPT Partition auf dem RAID, obwohl das Explizit aktiviert ist! 

Zudem ist es dann so, dass uevent 60 Sekunden benötigt und dann mäckert, dass ihm irgendas mit dem RAID md9 nicht gefällt, aber ich denke das ist das Problem mit dem RAID ..

hat jemand ne Ahnung????

(möchte jetzt nicht eine Diskussion lostreten, dass man unstable Kernel nicht nutzen sollte oder ähnlich sondern einfach nur wissen woran das liegt?)

----------

## .maverick

Du könnest "gpt" in der Kernel-Kommandozeile hinzufügen. Eigentlich ist das nur dazu da, GPT über MBR zu favorisieren, aber vielleicht failt dein Kernel ja genau dabei ...

----------

